# How do you stay fit?



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

I do nothing fancy. I do 10,000 steps a day at brisk pace, 5 days a week. I do 3 sets of pull-ups/chin-ups, not sure what it is exactly called. And some pushups when I am feeling adventurous lol. I don't do weights at all.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

10,000 steps is all you need. 

I do about 7,500 steps in the morning walk/jog. Maybe intensive cleaning of the house 🤭. Pretty much it.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> 10,000 steps is all you need.
> 
> I do about 7,500 steps in the morning walk/jog. Maybe intensive cleaning of the house &#129325;. Pretty much it.


I once heard a doctor on TV who said that we humans have been walking for thousands of years. It is the oldest and the most natural work out. That stuck in my mind for some reason, and I have been walking since then lol. 10,000 steps at brisk pace works for me. I think brisk walking is also not too harsh on your knees like in running.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I've been trying to take daily walks around the park I live near or around the city but it's either been super hot or pouring rain. At home I'll do some crunches, squats, and I have a couple dumbells for upper body.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

The only downside of brisk walking compared to running is that you burn less calories. But I am fine with that. It has all the other benefits of running, and you don't kill your knees.

Once I learn swimming, then I will try to swim twice a week. Swimming is the best &#127946;‍♂


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I maintain my svelte figure by curling six packs of Coca Cola and downing large amounts of junk food.

I've added 25 pounds of extra weight around my waist line in the last five months.

I recently, like in last few minutes decided to start waddling/walking five miles a day.

I was talking to a lady a couple days ago that does this to keep in shape.

Five miles a day and she's 90 years old.

:redface:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

observer said:


> I maintain my svelte figure by curling six packs of Coca Cola and downing large amounts of junk food.
> 
> I've added 25 pounds of extra weight around my waist line in the last five months.
> 
> ...


Your self depreciation is on point &#128517;

I think what you're describing is half of America right now. If covid doesn't kill us, food might.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> 10,000 steps is all you need.
> 
> I do about 7,500 steps in the morning walk/jog. Maybe intensive cleaning of the house &#129325;. Pretty much it.


&#128565;&#128525;


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

I just avoid this subject. -o:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

observer said:


> I maintain my svelte figure by curling six packs of Coca Cola and downing large amounts of junk food.
> 
> I've added 25 pounds of extra weight around my waist line in the last five months.
> 
> ...


Balance! I do junk food but I also drink tons of tea.

walk a lot, but also recreational supplemented by yoga which helps with the recreational &#128584;&#128584; bf gets annoyed that my watch lights up so I just have it so the screen is off but still ahem, tracks the activity.

so far, I've had 99/100 on health results (so not just the unphotoshoped pic of me in avatar) which tests bloodwork among other things like BMI.



ariel5466 said:


> I've been trying to take daily walks around the park I live near or around the city but it's either been super hot or pouring rain. At home I'll do some crunches, squats, and I have a couple dumbells for upper body.


Door ways are great for grips and lunges


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Was my comment really that amazing &#129300;. Dont say it was the cleaning part &#129488;
> 
> &#128514;


Well, I did think French Maid, but you know how I think by now lol.

No but the jogging part was a turn on.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> Your self depreciation is on point &#128517;
> 
> I think what you're describing is half of America right now. If covid doesn't kill us, food might.


I am soOooooooo overweight right now. I'm usually in the 220-225 range, which is high in and of itself, I should be about 180. But I happened to find a scale the other day, I weighed 250. &#128561;

I need to get back to the ranch.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

My apartment gym reopened so back to the treadmill and weights. I’d like to work in a stair machine they have but we’ll see.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

observer said:


> I am soOooooooo overweight right now. I'm usually in the 220-225 range, which is high in and of itself, I should be about 180. But I happened to find a scale the other day, I weighed 250. &#128561;
> 
> I need to get back to the ranch.


Are you serious? You need to cut Soda and drink water and green tea. If you want some sweets, then eat an apple instead. 250 lbs is fatal. How tall are you? Your BMI must be crazy high. I am 5,10 and weigh 180 which is still high. I should be 170.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

observer said:


> I am soOooooooo overweight right now. I'm usually in the 220-225 range, which is high in and of itself, I should be about 180. But I happened to find a scale the other day, I weighed 250. &#128561;
> 
> I need to get back to the ranch.


I don't really look @ the scale and I don't believe the ******* that say they're 110 but they look (no offense) bigger than me. I fluctuate between 125+/- (I'm honest, no need to lie) but my measurements are 32, 25/26 and 32? Not sure about hip because I usually wear skirts or sweatpants:joggers that are better for my waist to hip/butt ratio.

so pounds can be deceiving. I had a classmate that is 5'10 and I thought he was 140 (because he's slim) but he was really 160.

muscle weighs > fat

that said, when clothes start to feel tight that's when I know I need to slow my roll with the desserts &#128514;

also I'm changing my emotion to ❤ from &#129315; because it's always refreshing when pple are real.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Jst1dreamr said:


> I just avoid this subject. -o:


The more you get fit the more you want to stay fit. It becomes an addiction. I was very bad too. But now I love being light. Healthy body makes your mind healthy. You feel good. You just have to be punctual for a couple of weeks. After that you will love it.

Brisk walking is so easy on the body, trust me.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

observer said:


> I am soOooooooo overweight right now. I'm usually in the 220-225 range, which is high in and of itself, I should be about 180. But I happened to find a scale the other day, I weighed 250. &#128561;
> 
> I need to get back to the ranch.


Before going on vacation I always start a diet a month or 2 before. Something that worked really good was I walked about 1.5 hours on the treadmill and ate Tyson wings all day, as many as i wanted. They were zero carbs. Extra weight melted off me.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Road Hu$tle said:


> How do you stay fit?


I stay fit smoking face-down in bed.
I grow my toenails really long, so I can get a better grip!


Mkang14 said:


> Something that worked really good was I walked about 1.5 hours on the treadmill and ate Tyson wings all day, as many as i wanted. They were zero carbs.


Sounds like you benefit from the _high_-_protein _diet.....
Our fitness routines will blend perfectly! :winking:


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

If you spend too much time infront of a computer like me, then there is a brace available to help you have good posture and help your spine. It is $35 on Amazon. It is good for driving too. It helps you maintain a good upright posture.


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

Keto.
Been on it for 2 years. 
Best thing ever


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Intermittent fasting, eating once a day.
Drinking 2 liters of water or more daily.

If I go back to the gym it will cost me $400 a week at the lowest, counting only 2 hours a day I will lose in working time.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Intermittent fasting, eating once a day.
> Drinking 2 liters of water or more daily.
> 
> If I go back to the gym it will cost me $400 a week at the lowest, counting only 2 hours a day I will lose in working time.


Health over wealth


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> Health over wealth


Indeed


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Intermittent fasting, eating once a day.
> Drinking 2 liters of water or more daily.
> 
> If I go back to the gym it will cost me $400 a week at the lowest, counting only 2 hours a day I will lose in working time.


I don't go to gym. I walk outside and use an app. I have a bar at home that I do pull-ups and hang from lol
One more thing, people! Hanging from a rod is great for your spine and posture. It is science, don't take my word. Keep hanging in there!


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Road Hu$tle said:


> I don't go to gym. I walk outside and use an app. I have a bar at home that I do pull-ups and hang from lol
> One more thing, people! Hanging from a rod is great for your spine and posture. It is science, don't take my word. Keep hanging in there!


I have an inversion table


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I have an inversion table


What is that?


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Road Hu$tle said:


> What is that?


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> View attachment 499503


That is too fancy for me. I will walk lol.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> Before going on vacation I always start a diet a month or 2 before. Something that worked really good was I walked about 1.5 hours on the treadmill and ate Tyson wings all day, as many as i wanted. They were zero carbs. Extra weight melted off me.


When I'm in Mexico for 4-5 months I always lose weight because I walk all over the ranch. I do a lot of physical work. I also eat less because the nearest McDonalds, BK etc is around 90 miles away. The food I do eat is healthier.

With the pandemic and doofus me forgetting to renew my passport, I haven't gone this summer.

I spend all day at work eating and posting on UP. 

I'm surprised I haven't hit my limit in a while.

My next job will be a little more physical so I'll lose a little weight but I need to lose more.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Road Hu$tle said:


> I do nothing fancy. I do 10,000 steps a day at brisk pace, 5 days a week. I do 3 sets of pull-ups/chin-ups, not sure what it is exactly called. And some pushups when I am feeling adventurous lol. I don't do weights at all.


Walk 4miles per day.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

observer said:


> When I'm in Mexico for 4-5 months I always lose weight because I walk all over the ranch. I do a lot of physical work. I also eat less because the nearest McDonalds, BK etc is around 90 miles away. The food I do eat is healthier.
> 
> With the pandemic and doofus me forgetting to renew my passport, I haven't gone this summer.
> 
> ...


Also the heat helps with the sweat?



MikhailCA said:


> Walk 4miles per day.


Quick fix, wear if on your dominate hand and notate it as such. None of it will count


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Here's the funnest exercise on wii. I can do it for several hours. So much fun you forget you're working out. Dont feel the soreness until you stop. Next day feels like you hiked a mountain.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Here's the funnest exercise on wii. I can do it for several hours. So much fun you forget you're working out. Dont feel the soreness until you stop. Next day feels like you hiked a mountain.
> View attachment 499507


That is a game too that children play with marbles.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Road Hu$tle said:


> Are you serious? You need to cut Soda and drink water and green tea. If you want some sweets, then eat an apple instead. 250 lbs is fatal. How tall are you? Your BMI must be crazy high. I am 5,10 and weigh 180 which is still high. I should be 170.


Yea, I knew I had gained weight but didn't think it was that much.

I'm 5' 10" too.

This is me, at 150, 35 years ago.










I will get back down to that weight.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I've been dieting for about a month now, lost 12 pounds so far! I want to get back to how much I weighed when I was 16. I was total jailbait. 😉😋


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

observer said:


> Yea, I knew I had gained weight but didn't think it was that much.
> 
> I'm 5' 10" too.
> 
> ...


Yes that's the spirit!!!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Road Hu$tle said:


> I don't go to gym. I walk outside and use an app.


I'm in the same class. I use a free app called 'Runkeeper' which can be used for running/jogging, walking, or cycling etc. It measures each activity with distance, time, elevation climbed, calories burned and more.

I find the beauty of this app is the ability to compete against myself (or others), by constantly striving to move faster and/or further. It is extraordinarily data rich with every activity logged and mapped.

Since I have been using it I have logged 2,488 kms, LOL. For a freebie I can't recommend this app highly enough.

I am very fortunate where I live, as there are dedicated walking / cycling trails which stretch many tens of kms in various directions, from the coast to the southern vineyard regions to the city. Very old disused railway land easements were long ago converted into these trails which are now a fabulous resource filled with flora and fauna.

I'll dig out some pictures.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> View attachment 499513


Horrible feet &#129462;
1/10


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Also the heat helps with the sweat?
> 
> 
> Quick fix, wear if on your dominate hand and notate it as such. None of it will count


I try to stay out of the heat as much as possible when I'm in MX. I usually leave the house at 6:30ish (the ranch is about 15 miles from town) and work till 2:00. That's when it gets really hot. I go home to eat and take a nap till 5:00 then head back to the ranch till about 9:00 pm.

Even without the heat, I sweat a lot because of the work and walking. I have a couple quads and I've added roads to most of the ranch but I prefer to walk everywhere.

I do get a good workout there every day. I've had days where I've gotten bad muscle spasms from over exertion.

Another benefit there is the town is fairly small so I walk everywhere there too. I probably walk ten miles a day. Both the town and ranch are kinda hilly too.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

There is a form of workout, I can't recall the name. You run through the streets and jump over obstacles and do all kinds of stunts. Not sure if it is even legal crawling over building walls, and sliding down stairs and all that.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> I try to stay out of the heat as much as possible when I'm in MX. I usually leave the house at 6:30ish (the ranch is about 15 miles from town) and work till 2:00. That's when it gets really hot. I go home to eat and take a nap till 5:00 then head back to the ranch till about 9:00 pm.
> 
> Even without the heat, I sweat a lot because of the work and walking. I have a couple quads and I've added roads to most of the ranch but I prefer to walk everywhere.
> 
> ...


Actually the ranch is about 5 kilometers from town, about 2-3 miles not 15 miles. It's about a 15 minute drive.

Sometimes i'd walk there too but usually I'm hauling stuff back and forth in the truck.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

observer said:


> When I'm in Mexico for 4-5 months I always lose weight because I walk all over the ranch. I do a lot of physical work. I also eat less because the nearest McDonalds, BK etc is around 90 miles away. The food I do eat is healthier.
> 
> With the pandemic and doofus me forgetting to renew my passport, I haven't gone this summer.
> 
> ...


Do you even know what the post limit is &#129300;

Don't remember if I taught you that yet &#128523;

A job that requires physical work is such a plus. I see it as getting paid to stay fit.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you even know what the post limit is &#129300;
> 
> Don't remember if I taught you that yet &#128523;
> 
> A job that requires physical work is such a plus. I see it as getting paid to stay fit.


You did tell me but I forgot already. 

I hit it 3-4 times. It was pretty frustrating.



Mkang14 said:


> Do you even know what the post limit is &#129300;
> 
> Don't remember if I taught you that yet &#128523;
> 
> A job that requires physical work is such a plus. I see it as getting paid to stay fit.


Yea, I was supposed to have started the other job this week but they fired someone at this job and asked if I could help them out a couple weeks longer.

I don't really do much except sit, eat and post. Every once in a while a customer shows up.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

observer said:


> You did tell me but I forgot already. :smiles:
> 
> I hit it 3-4 times. It was pretty frustrating.
> 
> ...


Oh so you're stuck in one spot. Yeah that would make it tough.

I feel like i hardly see you post, surprised you hit the limit. Maybe you don't post too often on the main boards.

Dont tell me politics &#129325;. Those are post killers. With the back and forth.


Road Hu$tle said:


> View attachment 499526


Always had a a treadmill besides the last 2 years and always have one of those cheap long mirrors right in front so I could see myself &#128514;.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Horrible feet &#129462;
> 1/10


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Road Hu$tle said:


> I do nothing fancy. I do 10,000 steps a day at brisk pace, 5 days a week. I do 3 sets of pull-ups/chin-ups, not sure what it is exactly called. And some pushups when I am feeling adventurous lol. I don't do weights at all.


I EAT A LOT OF FREE PIZZA !

EVERY DAY

I GET FITTER & FITTER . . .


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I don't really look @ the scale and I don't believe the ******* that say they're 110 but they look (no offense) bigger than me. I fluctuate between 125+/- (I'm honest, no need to lie) but my measurements are 32, 25/26 and 32?
> 
> also I'm changing my emotion to ❤ from &#129315; because it's always refreshing when pple are real.


The perceived weight deception you're describing is likely due to height differences. For example (though I'm sure this wasn't aimed at me.... &#129320 I'm one of those 110 " *******". I guarantee in pictures you likely look smaller than me, while actually weighing considerably more, due to the fact that you're many inches taller than my 5'0".


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Road Hu$tle said:


> There is a form of workout, I can't recall the name. You run through the streets and jump over obstacles and do all kinds of stunts. Not sure if it is even legal crawling over building walls, and sliding down stairs and all that.


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

Road Hu$tle said:


> I do nothing fancy. I do 10,000 steps a day at brisk pace, 5 days a week. I do 3 sets of pull-ups/chin-ups, not sure what it is exactly called. And some pushups when I am feeling adventurous lol. I don't do weights at all.


My daily Uber workout
Lower body - brake/accelerate
Upper body - turn wheel/lift handbrake
Abs - drive thru

&#128170;


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Plant-based diet, also avoid salt, sugar and eat nothing fried. Lots of walking and hiking.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

If you notice this one cute lake on the map near the center of Dallas, that's White Rock Lake. It's about 9.6 miles around with plenty of offshoots. I love putting in like 20-30 miles of biking around there a few times a week. Totally gained and lost my lockdown pounds out here. Headed there now &#128690;


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I usually meet up and work out with my felonious friend 3 days a week but our gym has been closed during most of the pandemic so I've had to switch up my routine a whole bunch. 

At home, I have dumbbells, kettlebells, and resistance bands. I've been trying to walk extra but I hate walking for walking’s sake. 

I mow the yard and clean the house for my aerobic work. 

I don't like having to watch what I eat so I work out a lot.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Intermittent fasting, eating once a day.
> Drinking 2 liters of water or more daily.
> 
> If I go back to the gym it will cost me $400 a week at the lowest, counting only 2 hours a day I will lose in working time.


As of this morning, I've lost 32 pounds in 60 days.

First couple weeks all I did was eat low carb. Then I started intermittent fasting for a couple weeks. As a result my appetite completely disappeared. I could go long periods without eating. So I started doing alternate day fasting, and on the days I would eat, I would only eat once, again low carb meals. This weekend I just finished my first 72 hour fast. With the fasting I've been doing the weight has melted off, and I'm not doing any exercise other than getting in and out of the car for Doordash deliveries.

The most amazing thing to me is how much energy I have. It's like now that my insulin levels are a lot lower, my body has access to the fat to use it as energy and never has before. Feel great, and never found it so easy to lose weight.

Have to admit, I always turned my head in fear at any suggestion of fasting in the past. But now I've learned that the hunger we frequently feel eating the typical American diet is not normal. It's a result of eating at least three times a day, which throws our hormones out of balance. In the history of mankind the time period of when we started eating three times a day is nothing but a small blip at the very end. We won survival of the fittest because our bodies can go days, even weeks, without eating at all. When we don't, our bodies actually get sick from eating too often. Hence why metabolic diseases continue to rise in areas of the world where food is plenty.

Going long periods of time without eating has put my hunger and appetite back to normal, which is the way human hunger and appetite has always been. If you get hungry only hours after not eating, then you're sick. It's not normal... but it's incredibly common in a nation of sick people.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

I had an extremely similar experience to UberHammer but I never fasted. I liked what MHR said about not wanting to always control what we eat. What I did find was that sugar controls our appetite BIG TIME. Refined sugar is evil, literally, and very sneaky. Like layered into every part of a sub or burger or even less obvious things just especially any sauce. I noticed Penn Jillette had lost 100 pounds, and agreed with him it only takes two weeks of low to no sugar to mostly turn off our cravings. My portions got way better and I found it doesn’t matter what diet as long as a diabetic would do it. Keto gave me insomnia so I went with Mediterranean and could eat lots of things and have a good amount of olive oil and almond butter in the day. Fruit smoothies in the morning never later so they can burn off their sugar. Big lunch light dinner. I dropped 60 lbs between this and leisurely biking. Sugar, bad. I don’t think we’d be in this sitch if it wasn’t so in everything.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Volvonaut said:


> I had an extremely similar experience to UberHammer but I never fasted. I liked what MHR said about not wanting to always control what we eat. What I did find was that sugar controls our appetite BIG TIME. Refined sugar is evil, literally, and very sneaky. Like layered into every part of a sub or burger or even less obvious things just especially any sauce. I noticed Penn Jillette had lost 100 pounds, and agreed with him it only takes two weeks of low to no sugar to mostly turn off our cravings. My portions got way better and I found it doesn't matter what diet as long as a diabetic would do it. Keto gave me insomnia so I went with Mediterranean and could eat lots of things and have a good amount of olive oil and almond butter in the day. Fruit smoothies in the morning never later so they can burn off their sugar. Big lunch light dinner. I dropped 60 lbs between this and leisurely biking. Sugar, bad. I don't think we'd be in this sitch if it wasn't so in everything.


The only sugar I've consumed in the past 60 days has been from berries (strawberries, raspberries, blackberries and blueberries). They are the only fruits I eat. I usually try to get at least one serving of them a day. I avoid other fruits because the ratio of fiber to sugar in them is too low. Berries have a very good fiber to sugar ratio, which helps keep the insulin response to them low. No one doing "clean" keto would eat a serving of fruit every day, so I never considered my diet to be keto. I just call it low carb. I also eat a lot of vegetables, but not the high starchy kinds like potatoes. Vegetables do have a lot of carbs, but again, the high fiber content keeps the insulin response to them low.

My biggest staple has been eggs. I usually eat four 3-egg omlets per week. Eggs have pretty much every nutritional ingredient the body needs. They've received a beating for decades as being unhealthy because they contain a lot of cholesterol. But many doctors are moving away from this stance because our bodies produce and require a certain amount of cholesterol every day to function. If our diet doesn't provide it, our bodies produce it. So avoiding eggs doesn't reduce our cholesterol levels unless you are eating 6+ eggs per day. Studies are also showing that the cholesterol in eggs does more for good HDL cholesterol levels than it does for bad LDL cholesterol levels. Eggs also have a good amount of vitamin D, which studies are showing that people with healthy vitamin D levels are fighting off COVID-19 better than those with low vitamins D levels. Which is also why I consume a lot of tuna, salmon, whole milk and cheeses.

Oh, and I like to eat buffalo wings frequently. I can't believe I've lost 32 pounds in 2 two months while eating buffalo wings frequently.

But back to your point, yes the reduction of sugar can produce a significant reduction in insulin levels, and high insulin levels are 90%+ of the reason our hormones are out of balance. If you are going to consume sugar, it needs to be natural (not added like it is in almost all processed foods), and it needs to be accompanied with fiber to keep the insulin response to it low. With that, there a lot of diets that will work to produce health.

Just remember, loosing weight does not make your healthy. But getting healthy will cause you to lose weight (if you are overweight). Elimination of added sugars is one of the most important steps to getting healthy.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

A little over 2 years ago I started driving Uber/Lyft and also started my own approach to weight loss. I love food, and any diet that limits the food I can eat I knew I would fail at. My approach was to start controlling the amount of food I eat at any given meal. I made a conscious effort to reduce the amount I consume by 10% when I started. I would get my normal portions I would eat and take away 10%. Sure I was hungry more often between meals. However over a few weeks that hunger went away. After the hunger went away I again reduced my current portion size by 10%. I continued this process, some times it took 2-3 weeks for me not to be hungry between meals, sometimes it took 5-6 weeks. After a few days of not being hungry I reduced 10% again. Currently I am estimating that I am consuming about 35% of what I used to eat when I first started. My 10-11" dinner plate went down in size to a 5" plate. When I go out to a restaurant I separate my meal into thirds and get 3 meals out of 1. I also stopped drinking any calories. The only thing I drink is water and Unsweat Iced Tea.

I also decided I would stop weighing myself. I knew what my peak weight was and am not proud of it. At first I really did not notice any real changes, after a couple of months I just started feeling better, and noticed my belt was a little looser. Than one day I noticed I went down one hole in my belt. That made me feel good. To this day I do not know what my current weight is and I don't care. I know this, I have more energy, I have better mobility, I just feel better every day. I have moved 8 holes smaller on my belt and am almost ready to go down another hole on my belt.

I still eat all the foods and deserts I like, I just eat a lot less of it. I guess if I added some exercise to my routine I may go down in weight faster. I'm okay with the slow process, long term the lifestyle change will stick over trying some diet that I know won't last for me, like I said I love food.

Find what works for you and best of luck staying healthy and fit.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ashlee2004 said:


> The perceived weight deception you're describing is likely due to height differences. For example (though I'm sure this wasn't aimed at me.... &#129320 I'm one of those 110 "b*ishes". I guarantee in pictures you likely look smaller than me, while actually weighing considerably more, due to the fact that you're many inches taller than my 5'0".


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I drink tons of decaf green tea and do 42 steps 20 times at least every other day.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ashlee2004 said:


> The perceived weight deception you're describing is likely due to height differences. For example (though I'm sure this wasn't aimed at me.... &#129320 I'm one of those 110 "b*ishes". I guarantee in pictures you likely look smaller than me, while actually weighing considerably more, due to the fact that you're many inches taller than my 5'0".


Nah, I'm 5'4 and they're around my height :smiles:

and no, not aimed at you at all, thank you for asking and not assuming. Tbh I don't see you post much if at all so I'm a bit errr by your quote. Sorry if you felt it was aimed at you in the slightest.

Eta I had a coworker who modeled (big boobs, skinny as a reed) that wore size 6 jeans because she's almost 6 vs I'm wearing size 4 and feel like a fatass compared to her so I know about height/weight &#128517;


----------



## Wonder Will (Dec 9, 2019)

I run 4 times a week, anywhere from 6k to 25k, eat mostly organic food, DO NOT DRINK POP, and get plenty of sleep. Pretty straightforward, no?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Wonder Will said:


> I run 4 times a week, anywhere from 6k to 25k, eat mostly organic food, DO NOT DRINK POP, and get plenty of sleep. Pretty straightforward, no?


I miss running.

haven't drink pop since I was a kid.

But it's all about balance. Different things work for diff people. I have a colleague who drinks coke every day (to a point where I'm going to send a pack of customized cokes to him & his family) but he also spends a hour every morning before work running on treadmill (now biking on peloton) and also plays hockey/coaches for his son's league.

Plenty of sleep is a struggle for me &#128563;&#128563;.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Responding to some of the stated weights in this thread. Gals that are 5'4" 125 lbs sounds awesome. 5'0" 110 lbs sounds awesome too. Those are both in a fantastic range for height and weight in my opinion. I think people often focus too much on the numbers. I think a lot of people look great within a +/- 35 lb range for their height. How the weight is carried also makes a big difference.

I'm about 5'7" tall dude. When I was in Middle School and also a bit shorter, I weighed 160+ lbs and was a little chubby. As an adult, the lightest I've ever been was 110 lbs a couple years ago which was too light. Right now I'm about 130 lbs which seems like a decent weight for me.

I used to stay really fit climbing around in a factory full of automated conveyor belts and inside of machines full of moving parts with stickers on the outside saying not to remove covers while in use. (OSHA would not have approved but I loved the climbing aspect). After I left that job I tried a climbing gym which was cool. I've been running 3 miles twice a week most of this year.

I haven't really done much exercise in a couple of months though. I tweaked my neck and it hurts too much to run, and I also injured my hand, so I can't climb! Just healing for now and hoping I can resume running and climbing in a few months.


----------



## Wonder Will (Dec 9, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I miss running.
> 
> haven't drink pop since I was a kid.
> 
> ...


I use running to stay fit, but also to manage stress from my daytime job. Typically run after work, with the added bonus that it greatly improves sleep. Sorry to read that is difficult for you!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Road Hu$tle said:


> There is a form of workout, I can't recall the name. You run through the streets and jump over obstacles and do all kinds of stunts. Not sure if it is even legal crawling over building walls, and sliding down stairs and all that.


I suppose this would be freerunning or parkour. I love that kind of stuff. Society would prefer everyone walks slowly everywhere.

I would be very happy if I could maneuver obstacles like Jackie Chan.

Personally I don't believe in exercising just to "burn calories". If I weigh to much, my answer to that is to eat less. Having a higher metabolism for no reason wears out the body prematurely for no real benefit other than the excuse to eat a few things.

On the other hand, I really enjoy *useful* exercises that make it so that you can perform better on a physical level and interact with the world in a better, more enjoyable way. To be faster, more agile, better able to lift things etc.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Wonder Will said:


> I use running to stay fit, but also to manage stress from my daytime job. Typically run after work, with the added bonus that it greatly improves sleep. Sorry to read that is difficult for you!


I'm so used to sleeping late and waking up early, it's a habit now.

I cant sleep early even after bf exhausts me. So I quietly browse and watch YouTube while he's sleeping. But then he wakes me up mid way to 6am &#128579;.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Road Hu$tle said:


> Are you serious? You need to cut Soda and drink water and green tea. If you want some sweets, then eat an apple instead. 250 lbs is fatal. How tall are you? Your BMI must be crazy high. I am 5,10 and weigh 180 which is still high. I should be 170.


I forgot to mention, I bought a 5 gallon water cooler from Home Depot a couple weeks ago.

I buy a 40 pound bag of ice, dump half of it in the cooler and put the rest in the freezer. It lasts me 4-5 days with cool water. I was drinking Coke because it was easy to get.

I don't have electricity yet at the ranch in MX but I freeze two 2.5 liter Coke bottles filled with water at home. When I get to the ranch, I leave one out in the shade and drink as it melts.

If I get thirstier, I set it under the windshield and it melts faster (the windshield also keeps hot food pretty hot). I keep the other 2.5 liter wrapped in a towel to insulate it and bring it out when I finish the first one.

I do still drink way too much Coke but Ima cut it back.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

pffft. 5 miles a day; every day. out the door at 6:45a back by a bit after 8am. Sun, darkness, rain, thunder storms, hail, extreme cold/heat. I only draw the line if it is pouring rain before I leave.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I'm in the same class. I use a free app called 'Runkeeper' which can be used for running/jogging, walking, or cycling etc. It measures each activity with distance, time, elevation climbed, calories burned and more.
> 
> I find the beauty of this app is the ability to compete against myself (or others), by constantly striving to move faster and/or further. It is extraordinarily data rich with every activity logged and mapped.
> 
> ...


Downloaded. We'll see how i do.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Car yoga and kagels.

Car yoga is when you grab the steering wheel and lean all the way forward so you can see past the cars that are parallel parked when you’re at an Intersection before you pull out.


----------



## Eco-Charles (Jul 18, 2020)

Walk/hike 1-15 miles a day...most days. When hiking it's generally a 2-3 day thingy at 13-15 miles a day with a 20-30 pound pack.......not setting any records, but keeping in shape. Planning a 50 +/- kayaking trip for once the weather cools down a bit.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

If pax give me another false health safety violation I’ll stay fit by using their head as a speed bag.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.


observer said:


> Downloaded. We'll see how i do.


Good for you. It is pretty self intuitive, but there are also instructions online. Even if you only get half the benefit from it that I have received, you will be the richer for it. &#128077;

.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Who is John Galt? said:


> .
> 
> Good for you. It is pretty self intuitive, but there are also instructions online. Even if you only get half the benefit from it that I have received, you will be the richer for it. &#128077;
> 
> .


Ok. I think we have confirmed my problem.










In six hours I averaged. Twenty six feet an hour.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I like the iPhone because before connecting it with my watch, it'll still keep track of your steps/flights, as long as your phone is with you.

but watch gives more info of course.

yesterday I didn't move. Today I visited my sister.








It saves all the data... so random day last year


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I beat up people.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I like the iPhone because before connecting it with my watch, it'll still keep track of your steps/flights, as long as your phone is with you.
> 
> but watch gives more info of course.
> 
> ...


That's awesome, how many steps do you do a day?


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

i just drink beer....


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SleelWheels said:


> That's awesome, how many steps do you do a day?


Some days I don't hit 1,000 even. Some days I hit over 10k. When I'm in nyc I can easily do 24k-26k a day because I walk all over.










the Health app is free.

@SleelWheels, prior to Covid I go minimal once a year. Friends live there plus I love the city.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Some days I don't hit 1,000. Some days I hit over 10k. When I'm in nyc I can easily do 24k-26k a day because I walk all over.
> 
> View attachment 499787
> 
> ...


WHEN you're in NYC??


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I walk three miles every other day at a racewalking pace. Right now, 38:00 for three miles. (www.racewalk.com)

I'm due this morning, though I don't feel like it. But I skipped yesterday because my feet were sore. Actually, it was more because I stayed up too late Monday night playing a computer game. But my feet did need an extra day off.

Gotta do it in the mornings this time of year. It's already in the low 80s by the time I get out there. Later in the year, I'll switch to afternoons when the weather has cooled off.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I cut out breads, sweets and do nightly walks. That's about it since all the gyms are closed.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Woohaa said:


> I cut out breads, sweets and do nightly walks. That's about it since all the gyms are closed.


More than half of the gyms are permanently closed. At least in my area.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I forgot to turn on the app this morning.

Now, I won't know if I averaged 26 feet per hour or 27 feet per hour.

😬


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> I cut out breads, sweets


&#128563;&#128563;


















observer said:


> I forgot to turn on the app this morning.
> 
> Now, I won't know if I averaged 26 feet per hour or 27 feet per hour.
> 
> &#128556;


S'kay.

when my thighs burn or I'm sweating that's when I know I'm heading in the right direction.

a good sore the next day.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Your self depreciation is on point &#128517;
> 
> I think what you're describing is half of America right now. If covid doesn't kill us, food might.


Whenever I get the urge to exercise, I lie down until it goes away.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

I teach Taekwondo. I ride a bike around the neighborhood with my wife. I walk.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I cut beer down to 2-3 days a week and do weights at the gym 4-5 days a week.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

observer said:


> I am soOooooooo overweight right now. I'm usually in the 220-225 range, which is high in and of itself, I should be about 180. But I happened to find a scale the other day, I weighed 250. &#128561;
> 
> I need to get back to the ranch.


Or quit dipping things in ranch


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Robert Larrison said:


> Or quit dipping things in ranch


I do love ranch. But I don't really eat it very often.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

There is nothing wrong in eating junk food, as long as you you are eating maybe like twice a month, and you work hard to burn it. Life with no greasy burgers is no life. Maybe it is just me. I can't stay away from burgers.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

6 big Macs a day, 2 each for breakfast, lunch and dinner followed by zero exercise


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Prawn Connery said:


> 6 big Macs a day, 2 each for breakfast, lunch and dinner followed by zero exercise


That's ok. Fit is relative.

I used to say no exercise until I realized something simple as walking fast amongst other things (gotta run away from the crazies) count.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Balance! I do junk food but I also drink tons of tea.
> 
> walk a lot, but also recreational supplemented by yoga which helps with the recreational &#128584;&#128584; bf gets annoyed that my watch lights up so I just have it so the screen is off but still ahem, tracks the activity.
> 
> ...


So is RACG!

I build things and Hike and fill holes

Filling holes is excellent cardio work.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Filling holes is excellent cardio work.


Indeed. Very, very pleasurable too - for both parties.

.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Indeed. Very, very pleasurable too - *for both parties*.
> 
> .


IF you are good at filling holes!


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

I run 5 miles before I get up in the morning.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Road Hu$tle said:


> I do nothing fancy. I do 10,000 steps a day at brisk pace, 5 days a week. I do 3 sets of pull-ups/chin-ups, not sure what it is exactly called. And some pushups when I am feeling adventurous lol. I don't do weights at all.
> [/QUOTE. Lol this is really a post about someone wanting to brag..sad


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

_I eat 1,000 calories a day with <10 % carbs._


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> _I eat 1,000 calories a day with <10 % carbs._


I did this once. As a girl... I can't imagine a guy getting that skinny. This is me @ 110-115


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm doing keto too.

It's amazing.


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

A lot of tinder dates. 

BIO coronavirus survivor let me spread my antibodies. 

Resolved.


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

As long as I can fit in my pants I’m good.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I hit the Gym hard then do Lyft. I hit legs, back and lower back.



Mkang14 said:


> Your self depreciation is on point &#128517;
> 
> I think what you're describing is half of America right now. If covid doesn't kill us, food might.


https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/22843321/


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I did this once. As a girl... I can't imagine a guy getting that skinny. This is me @ 110-115


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Road Hu$tle said:


> View attachment 501495


110-115 on me 








vs









Males naturally bigger frame then females.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> 110-115 on me
> View attachment 501499
> 
> vs
> ...


&#128517;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Road Hu$tle said:


>


&#128517;
Ps that is an older pic of me when I was thinner and boobs smaller. Still not rocking Ds, just a level below @ 32 and 125ish pounds. All avatar pics are current of me. I wouldn't use old ones that are skewed to look much thinner than I am &#128584;&#128584;


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> &#128517;


Don't get me wrong. Your pants made me laugh, really funny shit.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Road Hu$tle said:


> Don't get me wrong. Your pants made me laugh, really funny shit.


They're not pants...


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> They're not pants...


What is that shit then?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Road Hu$tle said:


> What is that shit then?


&#128580;&#128580; they're like tights but thicker material, leggings.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> &#128580;&#128580; they're like tights but thicker material, leggings.


Good for you.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

I try to workout everyday. I do pushups and pullups twice a week and stretches and dumbells twice a week. But no cardio at the moment. I know I won’t run because as you said...knees. I have, however, thought of walking at least once a week.

But this past week, I didn’t do anything due to having a groin issue, which I assume had something to do with my stretching. I say this due to the fact that I started having some sharp pain in the area when I was manspreading the other day and felt like someone poked me with a needle down there.

Once I started sitting more ladylike, I no longer experienced that sudden sharp pain. But do still have discomfort.

All I know is exercise and a healthy diet are the best things you can do for your body. So, I mostly do it for this. But I love sweets, mostly ”pan dulce.” I guess growing up on that stuff is like growing up a drug addict. I just try not to buy it often. 

Sodas, I can do without. I grew up on Sunny D and Tang. Maybe that had something to do with me not being that fond of pop. All I buy now is water and green tea.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm not overweight but I'm not really a hardbody either. I just keep my calories at about 2000 or so per day. I do Instacart and the gym sometimes when I feel like it. I don't care to be "hot" or whatever anymore, so long as my cardiovascular system is in good shape and I look okay without a shirt on.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Denver Dick said:


> i just drink beer....


12 oz curls . . .


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SteveAvery said:


> Keto.
> Been on it for 2 years.
> Best thing ever


Atkins/Keto people sacrifice for the greater good of humanity. And by that I mean they help keep the cost of my pancakes down.

Thank you for your service...


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

That's a good question!


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Deliver for the food gigs and you’ll get paid to get in and out of your car 4 times for each delivery (3 for drive thru pickups), and walk up/down and all around apartment complexes.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Finally got to use it.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Road Hu$tle said:


> I do nothing fancy. I do 10,000 steps a day at brisk pace, 5 days a week. I do 3 sets of pull-ups/chin-ups, not sure what it is exactly called. And some pushups when I am feeling adventurous lol. I don't do weights at all.


I fit my fat butt on my couch quite nicely. Last couple of weeks I fit baking and cooking back into my less busy life. Loving my new mixer.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Backyard swimming pool, it’s also the lowest impact things I can do with my messed up/artificial joints and missing limbs.


----------



## TheTruth...... (May 6, 2020)

I lift weights 2 times a week and power walk 30 min 3 times a week, only do it because it makes me feel better I really don't care what I look like anymore.


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

eat raw garlic, drink tea, and vegetable will eliminate most western health issues including cancer and heart disease.. I heard it can reduce the severity of Covid too.. 

no need to exercise.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

bethswannns said:


> eat raw garlic, drink tea, and vegetable will eliminate most western health issues including cancer and heart disease.. I heard it can reduce the severity of Covid too..
> 
> no need to exercise.












Just wondering, where did you get your medical degree?


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

I figured alot of people may be curious and ask how it is possible. Sometimes, logic and anecdotal evidence supersede western medical literature.. 

I will give you a few examples. In Japan, heart disease and cancer cases are barely nonexistent. The reason: they don't eat beef or very little pork, they eat mainly vegetables, fish, drink tea etc.. the good stuff 

South Korea diet is very clean too... KimChi contained raw garlic.. They are heavy raw garlic eaters.. This is the reason they did so well during the SARS and COVID pandemic..


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

bethswannns said:


> I figured alot of people may be curious and ask how it is possible. Sometimes, logic and anecdotal evidence supersede western medical literature..
> 
> I will give you a few examples. In Japan, heart disease and cancer cases are barely nonexistent. The reason: they don't eat beef or very little pork, they eat mainly vegetables, fish, drink tea etc.. the good stuff
> 
> South Korea diet is very clean too... KimChi contained raw garlic.. They are heavy raw garlic eaters.. This is the reason they did so well during the SARS and COVID pandemic..


Eating well is important but exercise is, too. You can't just eat some garlic and veggies and drink tea and call yourself healthy.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

bethswannns said:


> eat raw garlic, drink tea, and vegetable will eliminate most western health issues including cancer and heart disease.. I heard it can reduce the severity of Covid too..


Only because you can't catch covid, because no one will come near you, from all that raw garlic.


----------



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

45 minute walk around my neighborhood with hills to increase heart rate..which is important!!..try to stay between 102-150 beats per minute..so to calculate you take 220 substract your age...for me 53...so 167 max HR...stay between 60%-85% of max HR...then afternoon I do the stairs which comprise of 70 stairs bottom to top...for 30-45 minutes....your diet is everything tho..try to eat 80% raw food everyday..keep that immune system Strong...


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

bethswannns said:


> I figured alot of people may be curious and ask how it is possible. Sometimes, logic and anecdotal evidence supersede western medical literature..
> 
> I will give you a few examples. In Japan, heart disease and cancer cases are barely nonexistent. The reason: they don't eat beef or very little pork, they eat mainly vegetables, fish, drink tea etc.. the good stuff
> 
> South Korea diet is very clean too... KimChi contained raw garlic.. They are heavy raw garlic eaters.. This is the reason they did so well during the SARS and COVID pandemic..


Not saying Japanese diet isn't healthy, but...no.

https://www.nippon.com/en/features/h00211/


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Sex


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

mch said:


> Sex


At my age, that could be fatal...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

bethswannns said:


> I figured alot of people may be curious and ask how it is possible. Sometimes, logic and anecdotal evidence supersede western medical literature..
> 
> I will give you a few examples. In Japan, heart disease and cancer cases are barely nonexistent. The reason: they don't eat beef or very little pork, they eat mainly vegetables, fish, drink tea etc.. the good stuff
> 
> South Korea diet is very clean too... KimChi contained raw garlic.. They are heavy raw garlic eaters.. This is the reason they did so well during the SARS and COVID pandemic..


you ever been to Japan?

they also walk a lot more every day than most Americans (their public transit also works)

Eating healthier is part of it as well.

When I was off base in Japan I found myself walking everywhere everyday (as long as I was sober enough to stand up straight)

but I walked, because it worked there. Walking was a viable method of transportation, if it was too far to walk there's a train...

Walking just doesn't work in america like it does in Japan. When you walked 10,000 more steps a day that... well that's exercise. (Compared to America)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/blog...n-anyone-else/2012/04/10/gIQANciS8S_blog.html


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> you ever been to Japan?
> 
> they also walk a lot more every day than most Americans (their public transit also works)
> 
> ...


I get the impression that the Japanese also have very little added sugar in their diet compared to Americans.

Was that your impression as well?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

observer said:


> At my age, that could be fatal...


At my age, I'm not likely to find out. LOL


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

20 minute walk every day. 
20 minute meditation.
20 minutes pandiculation yoga stretching
15 minutes of aerobic juggling
Regular sleep schedule. 10:30pm - 6:00am every day - no exceptions. 
Cold showers.
Raised the head of the bed 6"
No wheat, processed sugar, alcohol, caffeine, or smoking. 
Cut up an apple and half a cucumber into finger food while driving.
There's more, but that's the basics. 
When you feel this great, it's worth it.
Best shape of my life at 57yrs.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Cut up an apple and half a cucumber into finger food while driving.


You might want to be careful about using that knife while your car's in motion.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> You might want to be careful about using that knife while your car's in motion. :wink:


You've got a good "point" there


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I haven't used the Runkeeper much but I seem to be averaging about a mile a day. I am eating much less and what I do eat is healthier.

My last job just ended again, and Ima take a couple weeks off till my next job begins so I was planning on doing a lot more walking but it's been REALLY hot.

I'm down to 235.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

observer said:


> I haven't used the Runkeeper much but I seem to be averaging about a mile a day. I am eating much less and what I do eat is healthier.
> 
> My last job just ended again, and Ima take a couple weeks off till my next job begins so I was planning on doing a lot more walking but it's been REALLY hot.
> 
> I'm down to 235.


Men drop weight so fast


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Pax_Buster said:


> Men drop weight so fast


Dropping it is the easy part.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

observer said:


> Dropping it is the easy part.


I dropped a Significant amount of weight when i was 15. Managed to keep it off for almost 2 decades.

Once you loose a lot of weight, you have to consistently do the same things you did to loose it for a couple of years at least. Let your body get use to being skinny as the norm.

Not sure if this is scientific but just from my experience.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Pax_Buster said:


> I dropped a Significant amount of weight when i was 15. Managed to keep it off for almost 2 decades.
> 
> Once you loose a lot of weight, you have to consistently do the same things you did to loose it for a couple of years at least. Let your body get use to being skinny as the norm.
> 
> Not sure if this is scientific but just from my experience.


I usually lose some weight during the summer when I go to Mexico for a couple months. Healthier food plus more physical work and a lot of walking drops some of the weight.

I probably convert some of the weight to muscle so I don't really drop a lot of weight.

I haven't gone in two summers and I notice that my legs and arms aren't quite as toned as they normally would be.

Especially my leg muscles seem to be smaller than normal.

When I worked drilling water wells I could lift a 24" pipe wrench in each hand like they were toys. My arms were so tight you could literally bounce a sledge hammer off them, now not so much.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I get the impression that the Japanese also have very little added sugar in their diet compared to Americans.
> 
> Was that your impression as well?


Their portion size at restaurants isn't stupid like it is here, i mean they DO have a very wide assortment of junk food, as well as soda and stuff like here. if anything i'd say that the level of physical exercise is half, and _portion control_ is the other half.

I went out for lunch at Olive Garden today. So far that meal has made it through 2 meals with at least a third to go.

If your in a Japanese restaurant I could actually finish my meal, WITH DESERT and not feel like the bloated mess i am here in the states while taking half my meal home.

I never "lived and worked" in japan, I never WORK WORKED in a Japanese business or really hung out with many actual Japanese people. I spent weekends off base embarrassing myself at karaoke failing to pick up local girls and your general weekend drunken asshattery. (you know the kind of asshattery that we as uber drivers know all too well)


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Their portion size at restaurants isn't stupid like it is here, i mean they DO have a very wide assortment of junk food, as well as soda and stuff like here. if anything i'd say that the level of physical exercise is half, and _portion control_ is the other half.
> 
> I went out for lunch at Olive Garden today. So far that meal has made it through 2 meals with at least a third to go.
> 
> ...


A typical Olive Garden meal for me is now separated into thirds and becomes 3 meals. Most restaurants are the same, easily 2-3 meals. Thre was a day where I would eat it all and have dessert on top of it. Portion control has worked well for me.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Grand total that olive garden meal made it 3 meals plus a snack.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I got back into playing Pokémon Go. I know, it sounds lame, but I find it fun. I was super into Pokémon when I was in 3rd and 4th grade so there's the nostalgia factor. But it really encourages a lot of walking. And where I live now, in the city, is great for it. The weather is finally getting better and I've been walking 3-5 miles every day lately.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Road Hu$tle said:


> *How do you stay fit?*


A strict diet of Cheesy Poofs.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Finally, found the answer.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Down to 215.

Whoop, whoop.

&#129395;

Christmas trees are pretty heavy.

Too bad my next job is more desk work than anything. On the bright side days are getting longer so I'll have more time to go on walks.


----------

